# Berlin Lake Association Walleye Tournament 6/20



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

The Berlin Lake Association is hosting its annual walleye tournament Saturday June 20th at Les's Bait Marko Landing. Entry is $60 with a $25 dollar membership to the BLA. Call Martha with any question (330) 584-6741


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Friendly and fun tournament! Can't wait to fish it again. Thanks for the notice


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Is there only gonna be one BLA tournament this year then? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Yes it was hard to find open dates with all of the other tournaments in the area.


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

see you there, it always makes a good fathers day present for dad.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can we move this to sunday? I work every saturday &#128542;


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone know if this tournament is still being held? had fun fishing it last year with my dad.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Yes it is still a go. Next Saturday June 20th.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Had fun as usual. Great turnout. Cant wait til next year.


----------

